# Mudbug Express - Crawfish Plus



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Posting for my friend Mudbug Melissa, the new owner:


Look out!!!! We are doing it up big again! 
The crawfish are great size and price this weekend! 
Call us for whatever you need! We've got plenty!

***Weekend Specials***

Fresh Shrimp special $8.99/lb

Cooked crawfish buy 10lbs......get 1lb for Free!!

Oysters 
$50 for 30 lbs.


Crawfish:
$3.25/lb live
$4.50/lb cooked
Cooked crawfish buy 10lbs......get 1lb for Free!!


For more information, call 850-221-4617

Mudbug Express
10026 Navarre Parkway, 
Navarre, FL 32566
Telephone: (850) 221-4617
E-mail: [email protected]
http://mudbugexpress.com

http://www.facebook.com/Mudbug-Expre...14060/?fref=nf)


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting. We will def do business there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive 1 check your messages


----------

